# move to Spain or Gibraltar??



## squeak73 (Jul 29, 2009)

hello!
i have just joined and look forward to any advice you can give me.
my family and i wish to move to spain this or next year.
we are coming over on holiday in sept to nerja area and plan to visit gib while there
have looked on web sites to get info but doesn't help with everything!!:confused2:
does anyone have advice on schools ( local or international),health,taxes,benefits(wftc & chb)
if poss., would it be poss for us to meet up with families who live in these areas to get a feel for life there??

if not can i please get answers here
thanx .


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome, 

I'd say check through dozens and dozens of similar recent posts and I am sure all your basic questions will be answered. If you have any specifics please fire away 

¡Os deseo mucha suerte!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

squeak73 said:


> hello!
> i have just joined and look forward to any advice you can give me.
> my family and i wish to move to spain this or next year.
> we are coming over on holiday in sept to nerja area and plan to visit gib while there
> ...


As Steve says most of the answers to your questions can be found if you have a nose around the forum. The school thing depends on the ages of your kids and whether you're thinking of paying or not...Interantional schools can be expensive.

As for Gibralter, well there is info about it on here, I went there for the first time the other week and really liked it, the education system is the same as the UK, they teach in english and its free!! But you have to live there, which is expensive and, in the main, the housing is mainly flats and appartments.

So have a look around the forum. If you have any specific questions ask away!! they'll be someone around who will know the answers...... or think they do!!!!!

Welcome to the forum


Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

squeak73 said:


> hello!
> i have just joined and look forward to any advice you can give me.
> my family and i wish to move to spain this or next year.
> we are coming over on holiday in sept to nerja area and plan to visit gib while there
> ...


Hiya and welcome ...

Cant really add much to whats already been said - everyone will have a different opinion on Gib and any areas of Spain. I personally visit Gib every month (Ive got hooked on my Morrisons fix!!) ... but hate the place and could never live there ..... but lots of other people love it .... so its horses for courses! You are doing the right thing by visiting yourself ..... because only you will know if its right for you and your family.

Good luck
Sue :ranger:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forum.

I live not far from Nerja and I am sure you will have a great time, if not hot...lol.

I can't advise about children, schools etc as mine are all grown up now :clap2::clap2:

If you can't find the info you want give us a shout and we will attempt to answer your questions.

Regards


----------



## squeak73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Have looked at other forums to see if i can get more info.
everyone has been helpful with advice on Nerja.
Thanks


----------

